# Cage toys?



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

So I got my hedgehog three weeks ago when she was roughly six weeks old so I only had a wheel and and a couple mini tenis balls for her to play with around when she's out of her cage. She mostly sleeps during the night and most of the day so I never really gave her to much to play with. Besides the few blankets / articles of clothing of mine , her wheel and her hideaway house she doesn't have any toys to play around with so I wanted to give her some toys that will be safe to leave with her in her cage that I won't have to worry about. 

Any ideas?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

A dig box would be a good addition. You can put fleece strips in there, pom pom balls, marbles that are big enough, etc. It would encourage their natural instinct of foraging. You can put in little treats like mealworms in there for her to find  Toy cars can also be placed; they like pushing these things around. Crinkle balls also would be good, toilet paper tubes that are cut lengthwise are also some of the things that you can add.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2015)

I gave Maverick a finger skateboard and he just loves it. I can hear him spinning the wheels a lot at night.


----------



## Justskiptothegoodpart (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome thanks you. I'm mostly just worried about which things she can try to eat that won't be good for her or things that could get caught in her toes.


----------



## jessv (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine love to play with empty toilet paper rolls. Best hedgie toy ever.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

One of my hedgies absolutely loves those small animal pet beds, like mini cat beds for hamsters or rats or whatever. If it's flipped upside-down she'll sleep under it and walk around with it over her so that all I can see are her feet, she looks like a turtle and it's hilarious. She also loves having a plush, covered dig box that she can sleep and dig in with plastic easter eggs in it. One time, when the dig box with eggs was across from an opening to a pvc pipe, she actually kicked a few eggs out, nosed them across her cage, and pushed them into and down her pipe. I imagine that was quite the task and test of intelligence for a hedgehog! Both of my hedgehogs also love crinkled up strips of construction paper when piled up in a place they can play in.


----------

